# Canon t4i with a 75-300mm ultrasonic lense



## KLDobek (Oct 13, 2012)

I spent the morning taking pictures of my son's football game only to come home and am totally disappointed with my blurry pictures.  I am using a Extreme Pro sd card.  I used the continous shooting mode.  What the heck am I doing wrong?  Any help would be appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## user3977 (Oct 13, 2012)

just because it has a US lens does not mean you will not get a blurry pic. what settings were you using? you might have been shooting to slow to stop the action.


----------



## KLDobek (Oct 13, 2012)

Is there a way to slow down the continuous mode.  I understand I am shooting too slow I am just not familiar enough to correct it.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 13, 2012)

It has nothing to do with continuous mode. It has to do with your lack if knowledge. Just buying an amazing camera doesn't make it shoot perfect pictures. You have to give it what it needs or it does the exact same thing as a cheap point and shoot. 
You have just learned the first lesson everyone who buys a camera thinking it will make amazing photos. 
Soooooo... now its time to get an education on photography or sell it and go back to a point and shoot. I'm assuming you want to learn and not sell the camera. 

I am on my phone right now, but when I hit home in a bit I will get you to some tutorials and information. In the meantime hopefully Keith will pop in and give you his list of tutorials. 
You can search here for my name and metering tutorial. I know I have posted it in several posts. That I'd the first thing you need to understand whether you use the camera in auto or any other mode. 
Then you'll need to understand ISO, Aperture and Shutter Speed. Especially Shutter Speed where sports are concerned. 
If you happen to have to shoot sports in the next hour: put the camera in TV (shutter priority) mode, set it to auto ISO, dial in a shutter speed of1/500 and shoot.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 13, 2012)

Digital Photography Tips and Tutorials Go through every one of them. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ion-about-exposure-while-shooting-manual.html


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 15, 2012)

I had this issue with some of my snowboarding action shots with my shutter speed set @ 1/250, I think my issue was that I should have been using AL Servo foucs instead of trying to manual foucs, not sure if your shots are out of focus or motion blurred but you can try using AL Servo mode, pleanty of youtube videos on this.


----------



## ChaseH (Oct 15, 2012)

In addition to the speed likely being too slow, at 300m and no monopod wouldn't he likely be getting too much shake?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 15, 2012)

No. Your shutter speed has to be too fast for shake to be an issue. At some point in the range of things IS can actually cause more blur because of it's electronics. Your shutter speed needs to be 1/focal length. So 1/300 at 300mm. For football I never drop below 1/500 or higher, so shake isn't the issue.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Oct 15, 2012)

It would be best for you post up a picture or two so we could take a look at the exif.  the likely culprits are either too slow shutter speed, or bad focus.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 15, 2012)

What autofocus mode are you using? Try Al Servo AF for moving subjects.


----------



## KLDobek (Oct 15, 2012)

While I appreciate the advice, I don't need the arrogance!


----------

